# Mauritius......Süßwasser ?!



## outlaw Jack (21. März 2008)

Mauritius......Süßwasser ?!

Hallo zusammen,

kennt sich jemand mit der Süßwasserangelei auf Mauritius aus?

Welche Fische können dort beangelt werden?
Wie kann dort gefischt werden, Spinnrute ? Fliegenrute, Grundrute ?

Auf Mauritius gibt es rund 40 kleinere und größere Bäche und sehr große Seen bis hin zu kleineren Teichen. 

Für Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar,

Gruß, outlaw Jack


----------



## Dart (22. März 2008)

*AW: Mauritius......Süßwasser ?!*

Hi Jack
Evt. bringt dir der link -> http://fishbase.org/Country/CountryChecklist.php?c_code=480&vhabitat=fresh&csub_code=
schon mal ein paar Infos.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## outlaw Jack (22. März 2008)

*AW: Mauritius......Süßwasser ?!*

Supercool, Danke Reiner,

mache mich gleich mal an die Arbeit,

relaaax, 

outlaw jack


----------



## Dart (22. März 2008)

*AW: Mauritius......Süßwasser ?!*

Gern geschehen
Ich bin eigentlich sehr überrascht das Fishbase da so viele "Introduced Species" auflisted. Etliche  Arten aus Asien und dazu noch Bass aus Nordamerika.
Wäre super wenn du nach dem Urlaub kurz berichten würdest.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## outlaw Jack (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mauritius......Süßwasser ?!*

Hallo zusammen,

hat denn jemand praktische Erfahrungen im Süßwasser auf Mauritius???

danke,

outlaw jack


----------

